# Solved: BO:Writable BO:Heap



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

hi i have such a big problem with this error when ever i want to open any folder the security give these message ,, c/windows/interexplorer.exe.kernel32. getprotectedadress buffer over flow BO:Writable BO:Heap and than the pc freezs up nothing works fine and it is realy killing me and my time please help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You are using McAfee?


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

yes i am using mcAfee and i realy need to get some of my data from one folder i cannot get access to this folder as if i try to open it , the mcafee message comes up and than the pc gets freeez please hlep


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on "Config" and then on the "Misc Tools" button. 
If you're viewing HijackThis from the Main Menu then click on "Open the Misc Tools Section". 
Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. 
Click the "Save List" button. 
Copy and paste that list here.


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
2007 Microsoft Office Suite Service Pack 1 (SP1)
32bit FTP
3D Flash Animator 4.0.5
3GP Video Converter 3
7-Zip 4.57
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Adobe Shockwave Player 11
AdVantage (Powering DAEMON Tools)
Allok 3GP PSP MP4 iPod Video Converter 4.1.0422
Allok MP3 to AMR Converter 2.0.2
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Ashampoo Burning Studio 7
Ask Toolbar
Audio Converter Plus 3.10
Autodesk 3ds Max 2008 32-bit
AV Voice Changer Software DIAMOND 5.5
AVS Video Converter 6
AVS4YOU Software Navigator 1.3
Belarc Advisor 7.2
BitLord 1.1
Bonjour
Byki
Byki Express
Camfrog Video Chat 5.1
CoffeeCup Flash Form Builder - Registered
Company of Heroes
CorelDRAW 10
DivX Web Player
DSA Theory Test
Easy Video Splitter 1.28
EPSON Printer Software
EPSON Scan
Firebird SQL Server - MAGIX Edition 2.0.0.1 (US)
Free YouTube Download 2.2
Free YouTube to Mp3 Converter version 3.1
FTP Now
FW LiveUpdate
GameShadow
GameSpy Arcade
GIMP 2.4.3
Google Earth
Google Updater
GTA San Andreas
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hitman Blood Money
iMesh
Incomedia WebSite X5 Evolution
InterVideo DeviceService
iTunes
Java(TM) 6 Update 11
KoolMoves 6.2.0
Lernout & Hauspie TruVoice American English TTS Engine
Logitech QuickCam
Logitech QuickCam Driver Package
Macromedia Dreamweaver 8
Macromedia Extension Manager
MAGIX Goya burnR 1.3.1.2 (US)
MAGIX Media Manager silver
MAGIX Music Maker 12 deluxe 12.1.0.4 (US)
MAGIX music maker 2004 deLuxe
MAGIX Music Manager 2007 8.1.1.114 (US)
MAGIX Photo Manager 2007 4.1.1.77 (US)
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
McAfee VirusScan Enterprise
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
MotoGP
MSVC80_x86
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
Need for Speed&#8482; Undercover
Nero 7 Ultra Edition
Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver
Nokia Flashing Cable Driver
Nokia PC Suite
Nokia PC Suite
Nokia Software Updater
NVIDIA Drivers
Opera 9.25
PC Connectivity Solution
PowerDVD Ultra
PowerISO
QuickTime
Race Driver 3
RealPlayer
Realtek 8169 PCI, 8168 and 8101E PCIe Ethernet Network Card Driver for Windows Vista
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Rhapsody Player Engine
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951550)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB958439)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB958437)
Security Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 (KB950130)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB951338)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB950114)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB954326)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB956828)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB956358)
Skype&#8482; 3.8
Sothink Photo Album Maker
Sothink SWF Quicker
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
Text-To-Speech-Runtime
Total Video Converter 3.12 080330
Trojan Remover 6.7.5
Ultra AVI Converter 4.0.0514
UltraISO Premium V9.0
Uninstall 1.0.0.1
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB957244)
Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 Help (KB957241)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB957242)
Update for Microsoft Office InfoPath 2007 Help (KB957243)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB957245)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB952142)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB957246)
Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 Help (KB957247)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB957249)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB957252)
Update for Microsoft Script Editor Help (KB957253)
Update for Office 2007 (KB946691)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb959141)
VLC media player 0.9.4
VoipCheap
Winamp
Windows Driver Package - Nokia pccsmcfd (08/22/2008 7.0.0.0)
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Movie Maker 2.6
Windows Resource Kit Tools - SubInAcl.exe
WinFtp Client 1.9.0
WinMPG Video Convert 5.6
WinRAR archiver
Wisdom-soft AutoScreenRecorder 2.1 Pro
Xilisoft DVD to DivX Converter
Xilisoft MP4 Converter
Xilisoft Video to Audio Converter
Yahoo Password
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Toolbar


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

What version of McAfee are you running and what is the current dat file and patch? 
This information can be found by right clicking on the McAfee icon and going to About...

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate link 1_ _alternate link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
*Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

hi sir thanks for your reply, ok these are the info you asked for
mcafee virusscanenterprise ver 8.5i .........dat version, 5503.0000
installed patch 4
....................
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:25:27, on 21/01/2009
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16764)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe
C:\Program Files\NET2SOFT\Anti-Hacker&Trojan Expert\Firewall.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\brs.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Anti-Hacker Expert Firewall] C:\PROGRA~1\NET2SOFT\Anti-Hacker&Trojan Expert\Firewall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDRegion] C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared Files\brs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\FWManager.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX3800 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIACE.EXE /F "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S6CEB.tmp" /EF "HKLM"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Capture Device Service - InterVideo Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\DeviceService\DevSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance) - MAGIX® - C:\Program Files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.6 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2008 32-bit 32-bit (mi-raysat_3dsMax2008_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2008\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsMax2008_32server.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: UPnPService - Magix AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\MAGIX Shared\UPnPService\UPnPService.exe
--
End of file - 11711 bytes
............................................
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.33
Database version: 1679
Windows 6.0.6000 
22/01/2009 18:52:46
mbam-log-2009-01-22 (18-52-46).txt
Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 56823
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 34 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 1
Registry Keys Infected: 8
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 7
Files Infected: 20
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Memory Modules Infected:
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\msimg32.dll (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18eab-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9ff05104-b030-46fc-94b8-81276e4e27df} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1d4db7d2-6ec9-47a3-bd87-1e41684e07bb} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{dabf362d-d442-4402-9208-ca9ed70dd01e} (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{5ac3a9ef-c0f8-41d4-b4e2-b7cebb794151} (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{862def42-89aa-49fa-ae1f-8a84b1b08a17} (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{f6e4845d-1d13-4bc0-942d-b9191524cc48} (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{602d9049-b4ac-4a25-bf75-a9b54d747cba} (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)
Folders Infected:
C:\Program Files\Advantage (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302} (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\content (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\locale (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\locale\en-US (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\components (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
Files Infected:
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\msimg32.dll (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\AdVantage.db (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\AdVantage.htm (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\AdVUninst.exe (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\ffext.mod (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\TR.dll (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\user.db (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome.manifest (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\install.js (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\install.rdf (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\vssver2.scc (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\content\advantage.png (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\content\contents.rdf (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\content\overlay.js (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\content\overlay.xul (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\content\vssver2.scc (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\locale\en-US\overlay.dtd (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\chrome\locale\en-US\vssver2.scc (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\components\IMeMedia_FF.xpt (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Advantage\{A89AED22-9133-424c-88E7-C8235C5FF302}\components\MeMedia_FF.dll (Adware.Advantage) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

thank you for you cope


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Did that fix the problem?

Your patch on McAfee should be at 6.


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you for your cope sir,, i will have to wait if the problem is sorted or not how can i make the mcafee patch at 6 ?? 
i will reply if any thing ahppened or sorted iw ill do reply thank you very much sir and so kind of you ,


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Enterprise version. The patch should come from the enterprise that provided the software to you!


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

hello sir,, now i just strated my pc and i have the same error or problem the so it means the problem is still there what shall i do now?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *OTScanIt2.exe * to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named *OTScanIt2* on your desktop.

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus intervenes with OTScanIt2, allow it to run.
Open the *OTScanit2* folder and double-click on *OTScanit2.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

i cannot save it as when i try to save it in my pc than message comes up that internet explorer is closing,, and when i try to find out why by click the message bar it cannot give me the detail


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt* and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start.
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found:









If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image:








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.
*Reboot* your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from Dr.Web you saved previously in your next reply along with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

hello sir this is the htj and drweb log files 
msimg32.dll;c:\program files\windows live\messenger;Adware.MyWebSearch.6;Incurable.Moved.;
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 16:27:37, on 24/01/2009
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16764)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe
C:\Program Files\NET2SOFT\Anti-Hacker&Trojan Expert\Firewall.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\brs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\FWManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr9/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.0.926.3450\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Anti-Hacker Expert Firewall] C:\PROGRA~1\NET2SOFT\Anti-Hacker&Trojan Expert\Firewall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDRegion] C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared Files\brs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Name of App] C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\FW LiveUpdate\FWManager.exe r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX3800 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIACE.EXE /F "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S6CEB.tmp" /EF "HKLM"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w3/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Capture Device Service - InterVideo Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\DeviceService\DevSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Firebird Server - MAGIX Instance (FirebirdServerMAGIXInstance) - MAGIX® - C:\Program Files\MAGIX\Common\Database\bin\fbserver.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.6 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max 2008 32-bit 32-bit (mi-raysat_3dsMax2008_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max 2008\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsMax2008_32server.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: UPnPService - Magix AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\MAGIX Shared\UPnPService\UPnPService.exe
--
End of file - 11694 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

How are things now?


----------



## mycomputre (Jan 16, 2009)

hello sir thank you for your cope and help,, i dont know about that if its ok or not,, as i have added another op xp on my pc on my second hard drive i thought i will keep xp and vista in my pc, i did not remove or touch any of the vista file,, now i am on xp but i cannot get access to my vista os, i press f8 there is not any option to log onto vista os,, 
my friend has xp and vista on his desktop,, he can use any of os ,, but i cannot thats shame . any idea??


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This section of the TSG website is for Malware Removal. If you have discovered the problem is other than malware, virus etc start a new thread in the appropriate forum, make a note in the current thread as to why you are *marking solved*, for other viewers seeking the same problem/resolution.

*
If you have no other problems I can help you with feel free to use the Mark Solved button at the top of the page.*


----------

